# The wife wants this chair



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

This was on display at MOMA in NY, now the wife wants one.

I either need to make some tight bends, or, find one big block and carve away everything that doesn't resemble a chair.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wooden Moose (Mar 3, 2010)

Ask what their sale price is! lol


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Better break out that hot plate and a bucket of steam... that looks like a lot of bending


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks like a tough project, but we know someone built at least one. It’ll take a long time no matter what you do I’m sure. It’s hard to tell how thick the pieces are but I’d consider a few options if I wanted to build it. I’ve not done this kind of work but you asked for ideas, right? I’m not sure how thick the pieces are, but for the sake of argument I’ll guess ¾ inch. Also, does there appear to be laminations?
You can bricklay an inexpensive wood into roughly the final shape, shape it with chisels, router, carving tools or whatever you have on hand, then veneer the pieces using hot hide glue and hot sandbags to hold the veneer as it cools to stay conformed to the curves. Veneer joints can be strategically placed in inconspicuous locations. Might be difficult to get the veneer into the tight curves. You’ll have to be clever about strength and grain directions. I have veneered curves using sand bags and hot glue, and it works surprisingly well, though I’ve not done curves as intricate as these.
Doubt it’s carved from one block of wood. The grain will not hold if it was carved - too many cross grain sections and runout’s, so some kind of bending would have been necessary.
¼ inch plywood can be coaxed into bending with steam. Good quality veneer core plywood probably will not delaminate if steamed just enough to bend. You could make molds out of MDF. Edge treatments can be glued and trimmed by hand. I’ve bent ¼ oak veneer plywood with hot water, but again not into such tight curves.
Solid wood would also work: ¼ or 1/8 inch pieces laminated but not glued to make a ¾ inch piece, bent over the molds after soaking in hot water, then clamped in place to dry. They will hold a shape reasonably well after they dry, then you can clamp and glue them. The first bending eliminates all the wetness when you glue. Strategically placed sandbags will hold the pieces in place, or you could use the off cuts from the pattern build.
Take your wife to Vegas instead. You might win enough to buy it.
Best of luck. It looks like a real challenge.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Make sure you get some new tools out of the deal ....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't buy it, it's in a museum.

The new tools idea I like lots.


----------



## LIHR (Feb 23, 2011)

Vacuum formed 1/16" veneer layers using a mold.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

My only suggestion would be you better get started. :yes:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

LIHR said:


> Vacuum formed 1/16" veneer layers using a mold.


Yep. Looks to be just about 1/2" thick. Looks like you can use some low quality materials for the interiors and one nice outer sheet. you are going to spend a lot of time just making the mold for the vacuum to wrap around. 

I would say this is a project that you need to make many of and possible sell them. Make it different enough so you are not making an exact copy.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Brink said:


> find one big block and carve away everything that doesn't resemble a chair.


That’s funny that you said that because I tried that when I was 16 and just as I was finishing I decided to sit on it and ended up on my butt. That was the family joke for years, but I sure learned a lesson. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I could make it out of 1/4" plate...then use a wood grain paint kit  

Might be heavy 

Probably cold, too


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just had a brilliant idea. Tell her the tools you'll need. And just tell her you had to modify it just a tad. And make her a really nice Adirondack chair:thumbsup:


----------



## TGRANT (Jan 25, 2011)

dwendt1978 said:


> Just had a brilliant idea. Tell her the tools you'll need. And just tell her you had to modify it just a tad. And make her a really nice Adirondack chair:thumbsup:


Then get ready to sleep in your shop.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I could see it taking a long, long time,and lots of tool purchases.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

grete jalk chair form 1963 only 300 made. She has fine taste!!!!!


----------



## kswaby10 (Mar 22, 2011)

I must say, that's pretty rare. 


car gamesfishing gameszombie gamestyping gamesninja gamesamazon couponsiphone cases


----------



## IllPope (Feb 25, 2011)

TGRANT said:


> You can bricklay an inexpensive wood into roughly the final shape, shape it with chisels, router, carving tools or whatever you have on hand, then veneer the pieces using hot hide glue and hot sandbags to hold the veneer as it cools to stay conformed to the curves. Veneer joints can be strategically placed in inconspicuous locations. Might be difficult to get the veneer into the tight curves. You’ll have to be clever about strength and grain directions. I have veneered curves using sand bags and hot glue, and it works surprisingly well, though I’ve not done curves as intricate as these.


This was my first idea. I think that 1/16th bent ply would turn out better though.
- Rich


----------



## LaserGuy (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks nice cant wait to see the pictures of your progress.

Derek


----------



## Ricky (Mar 24, 2011)

That is definitely one Smoooooth looking chair. I like it!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I think I'll have to talk her into something else, perhaps a stool :smile:


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

CaptRandy said:


> grete jalk chair form 1963 only 300 made. She has fine taste!!!!!


I made one like that, but it was a little different, you sit on it, that part is the same, it is rare, that part is the same, only one made in that design. 
that's about where the similarities end, all the rest is different, but my bride likes it, :thumbsup:
come to think of it, it isn't much like it at all:laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I figured it out!

I'll blow up a picture of the chair, then make her a frame to put it in


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

a quick search found this:

http://www.deconet.com/product/221531/GJ_chair_by_Grete_Jalk

for that money, you could get one heck of a vacuum system, and a few other "toys"......


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

cool looking chair,not the dimensional lumber i'm used to lol.:smile:
Jeff


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There's a reason it's in a museum*

http://www.modernclassic.cn/html/tulip_side_chair_eero_saarinen.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/MID-CENTURY-MOD...140521418369?pt=US_Chairs&hash=item20b7baae81

another designer of Danish style furniture:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eames_Lounge_Chair



Made from thin layers of veneer/ply laminated over a form.
Industrial Design students were in awe of these and tried many variations on the process. The vacuum press has expanded the process and made it easier. Fiberglass copies are far easier to produce. I actually have a knock off of this chair and ottoman somewhere in the attic. :laughing: bill


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

My wife would want that chair too. That's why I'm not going to let her see it!:no:


----------

